# Trane XL90 furnace won't ignite



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

there should be a red LED on the circuit board which will flash a code to help troubleshoot it. look thru the viewing window and DO NOT reset the power or it will erase it. code should be on a sticker on back of one of the doors or in the install /owners manual. post some pics of it with both doors off so we can see the exact model.


----------



## MichaelG69 (Nov 13, 2013)

*thanks for responding*

It's model #TUC080B942A1. I don't know where the viewing window is on this model or if it even has codes. Also, the code sticker is missing from the inside of the door for some reason. Here's a picture of it with the doors off.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

looks like a pretty old unit too me. I don't see a lot of them where I am. remove that metal plate that says "attention" and the board is behind it and the sticker may be on it too". plate is above where all the thermostat wires attach. make sure the vent pipe outside is not blocked or got debris in it and yes kids do shove balls etc in there. Do you have a gas water htr or other gas appliance and do they work. make sure the gas is on to the house and if they don't work then call the gas company as the meter may have failed.


----------



## MichaelG69 (Nov 13, 2013)

*okay...*

the gas is definetely on. i removed the cover and theres no board there. also, no sticker. Also, i noticed that the wires leading into the igniter are brown where they enter the ceramic, is that any kind of indicator?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I am not familiar with that unit as Trane is rare where I am. There will be more techs here this evening if you want to wait and see if one recognizes your unit. normally the exhaust fan starts and then the press switch closes and then you get 120 volts to the igniter. if you get 120 volts to the igniter and it does not glow then it is faulty. this is a burned out igniter, notice the white spot, brown wires are normal, it should have a resistance of around 50-75 ohms.


----------



## MichaelG69 (Nov 13, 2013)

Here are pictures of both sides of the ignitor. I just pulled it out. It has huge white spots on both sides. What do you think?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

:hang:KAPUT, shot. that one lasted a LONG time based on the red color on the ends. Universals don't always fit properly and that is a skinny porcelain type so I would recommend a OEM Trane one. americanhvacparts.com or a local Trane dealer. DO NOT touch the black part with your fingers or the oil from your skin will cause it to die quickly. using universal igniters is ONLY for skilled techs because the positioning is *CRITICAL* and if done wrong you WILL get a dangerous delayed ignition/backfire/explosion.


----------



## MichaelG69 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for your expertice and help!:thumbsup: As soon as i removed the cover and saw the white spot I thought that was the problem, I just didn't want to spend the money without being sure. I have already ordered the correct Trane replacement part and am going to go pick it up now. Thanks Yuri.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yur Welcome. Pay it forward and help someone else.


----------



## MichaelG69 (Nov 13, 2013)

just wanted to say thank you once again, Yuri. i replaced the igniter and my furnace kicked right on. my wife and children thank u also and I always try to pay it forward. Have a greaT DAY!!!!!!!


----------

